

Google halts new orders for 16GB Nexus 7, surprised by demand - MRonney
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jul/22/google-nexus-7-16-surprise

======
majorapps
Interestingly, the journalist who wrote this article also wrote a _terrible_
review of the Nexus 7 when it first came out slating the device with multiple
inaccurate statements. He was roasted in the comments & had to append the
article with a justification for his viewpoints.

I'd like to know what he thinks now.

Original review link:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2012/jul/13/google...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2012/jul/13/google-
nexus-7-review)

